# Floating Jigs...



## doegirl

I've been searching for a way to make my own floating jigs. I've found the most difficult part has been finding the right size styrofoam (or polystyrene) beads for the actual head. I have no idea how floating jigs are manufactured. Ideas?


----------



## peple of the perch

Just make a mold of one out of plaster of paris. Then get a can of "stuff" insulating foam and inject it into the mold. Then paint and put a coat of epoxy on it.


----------



## Bluefinn

I make mine from the earplugs we use at work. We have a couple different kind in yellow, green , & orange. Run the hook threw the foam & a drop of super glue. They hold up pretty good.


----------



## freyedknot

try wood beads or balsa??? make your own foam beads and coat them w/epoxy from some insulation foam.


----------



## eyesman_01

I bought some of the stuff they make them out of. Looks kinda like small sleet pellets. You take your regular Do-It Ballhead mold, fill it with these pellets, put it in boiling water for 20 (?) minutes, then run under cold water to cool. The hot water expands and adheres the pellets to each other, the cold water sets (hardens) it, then unload and cut off the "sprue". It's fine for making a few for personal use, but takes to long to do any kind of production work.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

peple of the perch said:


> Just make a mold of one out of plaster of paris. Then get a can of "stuff" insulating foam and inject it into the mold. Then paint and put a coat of epoxy on it.


Could a guy use a regular jig head mold, instead of plaster-of -paris. Would like to see a pic of some that you have done, if that is possable.
Might have to try that, cheap idea, if it would work.


----------



## minnowseinetackle

Here is a pic of what we make we have 34 different colors...We also make catfish bait floaters...


----------



## 4bigbass

I to am looking for info on how to make floating jigs and what type of paint you use for painting.


----------



## AtticaFish

Not really sure how durable, or..... floatable? .....they are, but a guy posted about using hot glue in a regular jig mold and the result was a floater head. I have not done it myself, but is an interesting and simple idea.

Link - Glue Heads


----------



## 4bigbass

am looking for info and instructions on making floating jigs using Polystyrene granules.


----------



## Star1pup

I read somewhere. Maybe on this site that you could by small plastic Easter egg decorations at a craft store and insert a hook. These were supposed to come in a very small size.


----------



## 4bigbass

I read somewhere about using polystyrene granuels and a round jig mold to make floating jigs,but would like some instructions about using this method and what kind of paint to use to paint them.


----------



## heron153

I got a cylinder of foam beads in various colors at the craft store for like $3. It was being sold as stuff to put in vases for fake flower decorations. They're just styrofoam - about 1-3 cm across, some bigger. I imagine you coud run your jig hook through using super glue (possibly over a thread base) to hold them in position, then coat with head cement with good results. I bought them to sub for trout beads. You get probably 1200. 
I found these online just now - more expensive than what I bought, but the same sort of thing (These have more bling!): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Darice-Floral-Glitter-Berries-Christmas/dp/B00G70NC7U/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ac_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KXDTG96F3PKTMJ01MKQ"]Amazon.com: Darice Floral Foam Glitter Berries Vase & Candle Filler Christmas Red Green [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61ctZmRwvUL[/ame]


----------



## Kujo365

I make floating jig heads with the plastic / foam beads. Paint is hard to figure out. Use paint that doesn't eat the material you used.


----------



## Star1pup

Kujo365 said:


> I make floating jig heads with the plastic / foam beads. Paint is hard to figure out. Use paint that doesn't eat the material you used.


I bought some water base paint from Netcraft for a kid's lure making class. When I get time I'll try it out on some foam to see how it works.


----------



## whalernut207

4bigbass said:


> am looking for info and instructions on making floating jigs using Polystyrene granules.


Did you ever figure this out? I maybe able to help if you have not figured it out. I make mine using polystyrene for the Maumee river run each year.


----------

